# Waikato Spring Open 2010



## jbrungar (Jul 29, 2010)

Waikato Spring Open 2010

Date: 25 September 2010
Location: Hamilton, New Zealand
Venue: University of Waikato

www.speedcubing.co.nz/waikatospring2010/


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jul 29, 2010)

Thats the same room as the Autumn Open right?
Cause I know how to get to that one


----------



## jbrungar (Jul 29, 2010)

Yes it is.


----------



## angelu1125 (Jul 29, 2010)

Im definitely going  ..lol so happy.


----------



## Dene (Jul 29, 2010)

Sweet.


----------



## jbrungar (Jul 31, 2010)

Has been announced http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=WaikatoSpringOpen2010


----------



## jbrungar (Aug 17, 2010)

We have some sponsors! Go check them out and register asap, some prizes will be better the more that are registered. http://speedcubing.co.nz/waikatospring2010/


----------



## Dene (Aug 17, 2010)

Whoa awesome well done Joshua


----------



## KboyForeverB (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh damn!
I was actually gonna go to New Zealand that holidays but seems I'm not. I'm going to Korea.
Wish I was going


----------



## Dene (Aug 26, 2010)

Prizes! Everyone register fasta!!!


----------



## D4vd (Sep 12, 2010)

I hope two more people sign up for pyra, I would be keen for two rounds.


----------



## Dene (Sep 12, 2010)

D4vd said:


> I hope two more people sign up for pyra, I would be keen for two rounds.



Tell your friends! Get people to sign up! We will definitely find time for 2 rounds of every event we have enough competitors for.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes teach people Bob Burton's method!!!


----------



## D4vd (Sep 12, 2010)

Thats the one where you do one layer and hope for a LL skip right? Hehe


----------



## Rorix (Sep 12, 2010)

I can probably get a couple more people to register, but I need to arrange definite transport first.

Is it possible to enter another event after you've registered?


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 12, 2010)

KboyForeverB said:


> Oh damn!
> I was actually gonna go to New Zealand that holidays but seems I'm not. I'm going to Korea.
> Wish I was going



I'm sure there would be more people from Australia going, but they'll all be too busy watching the AFL grand final. 

I'll be in Vietnam, but I doubt I would be able to come anyway.

I remember when I used Bob Burton's method... Now I use modified Oka.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Sep 12, 2010)

Rorix said:


> I can probably get a couple more people to register, but I need to arrange definite transport first.
> 
> Is it possible to enter another event after you've registered?



I remember last comp if there was time you could do an event you werent registered for eg. why I did magic. So its possible, im sure Dene or someone will be able to confirm/ not confirm this.
Assuming you mean on the day, otherwise just email/pm Josh and he will add you to an event if you want.


----------



## Dene (Sep 13, 2010)

E-mail the competition organiser and I'm sure he will put you in.


----------



## jbrungar (Sep 13, 2010)

Yes you can email me anytime to change anything. I've had a couple of people not register because they were not sure what events they want to do. Please register now and contact me later if you want to change anything.

I got an article about the club and competition, and an ad for the competition in this weeks Nexus, the Waikato Uni weekly student magazine.


----------



## angelu1125 (Sep 13, 2010)

D4vd said:


> I hope two more people sign up for pyra, I would be keen for two rounds.


I would, but I suck.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Sep 13, 2010)

angelu1125 said:


> D4vd said:
> 
> 
> > I hope two more people sign up for pyra, I would be keen for two rounds.
> ...



Everone starts somewhere, so yes sign up for pyra! Who knows, maybe you will do really well.


----------



## D4vd (Sep 13, 2010)

angelu1125 said:


> D4vd said:
> 
> 
> > I hope two more people sign up for pyra, I would be keen for two rounds.
> ...



You could definatly learn a good method before the 25th


----------



## angelu1125 (Sep 13, 2010)

K.. We'll see


----------



## D4vd (Sep 13, 2010)

What are your times atm?


----------



## angelu1125 (Sep 13, 2010)

D4vd said:


> What are your times atm?


not quite sure...

19 or something, but I only learnt how to solve it a few days ago..


----------



## Dene (Sep 13, 2010)

Yea that's all good compete!


----------



## D4vd (Sep 13, 2010)

It is quite easy to get sub 15 with a bit of pratice using the lbl method.


----------



## D4vd (Sep 13, 2010)

Dene said:


> Yea that's all good compete!



+1


----------



## Rorix (Sep 14, 2010)

So it looks like my friend won't get his full licence in time, so he can't drive us there. Anyone know another way to get from Auckland to Waikato? :/


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Sep 14, 2010)

There might be a bus or something.

EDIT: Had a quick look and yep theres bound to be buses that can take you.
https://reservations.coachbookings.co.nz/book/auckland-hamilton/25-09-2010/25-09-2010/1.html

Slightly later but goes to the university Click


----------



## Rorix (Sep 14, 2010)

Woah, that's really expensive. I think I'll have to try to find someone to take us. Thanks though


----------



## angelu1125 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hope to do well in 2x2 though.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Sep 21, 2010)

angelu1125 said:


> Hope to do well in 2x2 though.


 
What do you average?


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 21, 2010)

angelu1125 said:


> Hope to do well in 2x2 though.


 
I agree with you, 2x2 is the most important event.


----------



## D4vd (Sep 21, 2010)

Anyone want to make any predictions? 

I rekon at least 9 national records will be broken: 2x2 single and average, 3x3 single and average, 3x3 OH single and average, Magic single and average and pyra average possibly single


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 21, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> I agree with you, 2x2 is the most important event.


Keep talking...


----------



## Rorix (Sep 23, 2010)

I managed to get my teacher to take about 8 of us there, and my friend is taking 3 more, so expect to see more newbies


----------



## Dene (Sep 23, 2010)

Nice well done!

It looks like we will have way more of a turn out than expected. I guess I should write up a schedule. I promise I'll have something done tonight.

BTW we are going to need volunteers to help with running and judging on the day! You can be taught in the morning so don't be shy and put up your hand! The more volunteers, the more stuff we can do.


----------



## angelu1125 (Sep 23, 2010)

Inf3rn0 said:


> What do you average?


 
still the same (5-6 sec), but I sometimes get 2-3 second solves in some averages.


----------



## Rorix (Sep 23, 2010)

Is there anywhere to get food nearby?


----------



## angelu1125 (Sep 23, 2010)

Rorix said:


> Is there anywhere to get food nearby?


 
Theres a cafe somewhere across the road...


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 24, 2010)

Why isn't Feliks registered? Is he not going?


----------



## Dene (Sep 24, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Why isn't Feliks registered? Is he not going?


 
Feliks lives in a different country.


----------



## malcolm (Sep 24, 2010)

I'll be there, just registered


----------



## jbrungar (Sep 24, 2010)

Rorix said:


> Is there anywhere to get food nearby?


 
There will be free pizza for lunch for competitors. I'll put up a map showing where nearby shops are.


----------



## Dene (Sep 24, 2010)

malcolm said:


> I'll be there, just registered


 
Holy crap no way! How's the cubing coming along these days? Did you start again?


----------



## angelu1125 (Sep 24, 2010)

oh man, bad luck. My magic strings broke. 

how nice is that, perfect timing...


----------



## malcolm (Sep 24, 2010)

Dene said:


> Holy crap no way! How's the cubing coming along these days? Did you start again?


 
Just been getting back into it, my times are a little slower than what they used to be, though improving quickly. Will there be blindsolving in the competition? I can't see it in the schedule


----------



## jbrungar (Sep 24, 2010)

malcolm said:


> Just been getting back into it, my times are a little slower than what they used to be, though improving quickly. Will there be blindsolving in the competition? I can't see it in the schedule


 
Yep, we'll put it in somewhere


----------



## tx789 (Sep 24, 2010)

I wish I could go. But a Saturday isn'tthe best day because of the start of the holidays and living downin the lower North Island


----------



## jbrungar (Sep 25, 2010)

Dene: 11.xx sq1 single


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 25, 2010)

Sweet time. I still can't believe Feliks didn't travel over there but it's cool. Nice job Dene!


----------



## jbrungar (Sep 25, 2010)

11.38 found the scoresheet.


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 25, 2010)

Feliks was probobly watching the AFL grand final
Anyway 11 seconds sq1 is pretty good


----------



## Lorken (Sep 25, 2010)

Nice work broseph.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 25, 2010)

Alcuber said:


> Feliks was probobly watching the AFL grand final
> Anyway 11 seconds sq1 is pretty good



My family are watching the AFL grand final from Vietnam right now. 

So, what will Dene be ranked in the world in sq1 single now? Top 5? :tu


----------



## Forte (Sep 25, 2010)

wtf Dene single

GOGO DENE


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 25, 2010)

Oh no the AFL grand final was a tie! 
On topic: I checked the wca and 11.38 would put Dene in 5th place


----------



## Faz (Sep 25, 2010)

OMGOMG DENE NICE

I would like the scramble please


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 25, 2010)

Great single Dene, keep it up.


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 25, 2010)

Does anyone know his average


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 25, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Great single Dene, keep it up.


 
_Up_? Isn't it better if Dene keeps his single _down_?


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 25, 2010)

You're quite the comedian.


----------



## D4vd (Sep 25, 2010)

Dene ninja'd my pyra NR


----------



## aronpm (Sep 25, 2010)

OMG DENE

YOU ARE MY HERO DANE


----------



## AnsonL (Sep 25, 2010)

i wish i could go.


----------



## flan (Sep 25, 2010)

I thought this said 'walking into spring open' and i was like whaa?


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 25, 2010)

i thought this would be a quiet comp with no records broken but it seems like it was quite interesting
when are the results put on the wca?


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 25, 2010)

Alcuber said:


> i thought this would be a quiet comp with no records broken but it seems like it was quite interesting
> when are the results put on the wca?


 
Usually, quite late, most likely the next day


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Sep 26, 2010)

Alcuber said:


> Does anyone know his average


26.05



D4vd said:


> Dene ninja'd my pyra NR





EDIT: David 6.66 Master Magic avg


----------



## D4vd (Sep 26, 2010)

Yeah bro, I noticed that too


----------



## Dene (Sep 26, 2010)

Scramble: (-5,0) (0,-3) (6,5) (6,3) (6,3) (6,0) (4,3) (6,2) (6,3) (4,1) (5,2) (3,0) (-3,4) (-1,3) (3,0)

J/J for CP/EP


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 26, 2010)

KboyForeverB said:


> Usually, quite late, most likely the next day


 How is that "late"?
Anyway, that's with our comps thanks to Tim's epic organizing, some take a week or more.
Crazy job Dene.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 26, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> How is that "late"?
> Anyway, that's with our comps thanks to Tim's epic organizing, some take a week or more.
> Crazy job Dene.


 
A WEEK!! wow, I must take it granted for Mr. Epic McMahon's work, but I'd hope most of this one would take less


----------



## jbrungar (Sep 26, 2010)

Results can be seen at live.speedcubing.co.nz


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 26, 2010)

Nice sq1 and 5x5 single Dene. Lol helicube


----------



## AnsonL (Sep 26, 2010)

zhaohan xiong with 19second OH average？that's insane。。。does anyone know his normal 3x3 average?


----------



## Anthony (Sep 27, 2010)

Congrats to Cameron Hobbs for being the first person to get an "OcR".


----------



## TimMc (Sep 30, 2010)

KboyForeverB said:


> A WEEK!! wow, I must take it granted for Mr. Epic McMahon's work, but I'd hope most of this one would take less


 
1c3 requires us to submit the results on the last day of the competition to the WCA Board. So a big thanks should go to the WCA Board for taking the time out of their schedules to promptly correct any mistakes and upload them to the database (a world record or two might increase the priority?). 

Josh has done a good job at having live results at each competition. It takes a bit of effort to do that, something I wont be doing for MCD <.<

OcR FTW!


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 30, 2010)

TimMc said:


> 1c3 requires us to submit the results on the last day of the competition to the WCA Board. So a big thanks should go to the WCA Board for taking the time out of their schedules to promptly correct any mistakes and upload them to the database (a world record or two might increase the priority?).
> 
> Josh has done a good job at having live results at each competition. It takes a bit of effort to do that, something I wont be doing for MCD <.<
> 
> OcR FTW!



The WCA is so efficient... :tu

But I think it's good that it's called OcR now, stops confusion.


----------



## TimMc (Sep 30, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> But I think it's good that it's called OcR now, stops confusion.



Optical cube Recognition?

Tim.


----------



## D4vd (Sep 30, 2010)

Whenever I see OcR I get reminded of the Official Cash Rate from economics


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 30, 2010)

TimMc said:


> Optical cube Recognition?
> 
> Tim.



What could they change it to that _wouldn't_ be confusing?


----------



## TimMc (Sep 30, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> What could they change it to that _wouldn't_ be confusing?


 
WR <.<

Tim.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 30, 2010)

TimMc said:


> WR <.<
> 
> Tim.


Whoa, that would be awesome! You get the record for the continent, and you automatically get upgraded to the WR!


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 30, 2010)

D4vd said:


> Whenever I see OcR I get reminded of the Official Cash Rate from economics


i think of Yohei Oka


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 30, 2010)

Alcuber said:


> i think of Yohei Oka


 
Weird... I think he must be your hero.


----------



## TimMc (Oct 1, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> Whoa, that would be awesome! You get the record for the continent, and you automatically get upgraded to the WR!


 
Does this statement hold true when Felik's is solving?

Tim.


----------



## D4vd (Oct 1, 2010)

D4vd said:


> Anyone want to make any predictions?
> 
> I rekon at least 9 national records will be broken: 2x2 single and average, 3x3 single and average, 3x3 OH single and average, Magic single and average and pyra average possibly single


 
Hehe


----------



## angelu1125 (Oct 1, 2010)

D4vd said:


> Hehe


 
lol


----------



## D4vd (Oct 1, 2010)

I wish I knew you improved heaps at 3x3, i got pwnd


----------



## angelu1125 (Oct 1, 2010)

D4vd said:


> I wish I knew you improved heaps at 3x3, i got pwnd


 
hah, you pwned me at 2x2


----------



## D4vd (Oct 1, 2010)

Haha, that was the other David 

I suck at 2x2


----------



## angelu1125 (Oct 1, 2010)

but you had quite a few good singles XD


----------



## D4vd (Oct 1, 2010)

Haha, just got lucky. Twice XD


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 1, 2010)

TimMc said:


> Does this statement hold true when Felik's is solving?
> 
> Tim.


Yeah, pretty much.  Btw, is there usually an apostraphe in his name?


----------



## Dene (Oct 2, 2010)

Yes his real name is Felik. Pronounced "phallic". Like a penis.


----------



## TimMc (Oct 2, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> Yeah, pretty much.  Btw, is there usually an apostraphe in his name?


 
I guess it's Felix in NZ <.<

Tim.


----------

